
Vanilla JavaScript and HTML – No Frameworks. No Libraries. No Problem - rbanffy
https://dev.to/pluralsight/vanilla-javascript-and-html-no-frameworks-no-libraries-no-problem-2n99
======
keymone
title:

> Vanilla JavaScript and HTML – No Frameworks. No Libraries. No Problem

article:

> All we get to use are HTML, TypeScript/JavaScript, CSS, and the browser DOM
> (document object model).

since when typescript is considered vanilla js?

